# Ludlow Castle?



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 9, 2021)

We have been invited to a wedding evening do at Ludlow Castle in October. 
There is a car park right there that looks as though there are no height barriers (on street view) and I can see no mention of overnight restrictions on the council web site. 
Has anyone ever tried overnighting there?


----------



## izwozral (Jul 9, 2021)

There is a Carpark at the bottom end of town with public toilets, we stayed there a couple of years ago with no bother but whether it's the same now I don't know. 
Many of the roads in town are double yellow lined and quite narrow so will be no good for stealth camping.


----------



## Val54 (Jul 9, 2021)

Shropshire County Council have a blanket no overnight camping policy on all their car parks which would include Ludlow, whether it would be policed in October ? Ludlow Smithfield car park caters for HGV's and coaches so that might be the best option if you decide to go for it.


----------



## Val54 (Jul 10, 2021)

I don't know what days of the week you are visiting but after 6.00pm on Saturdays and all day Sunday is free, so doubt any wardens would be checking during "free" hours ....


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 10, 2021)

I hope you have a good experience, one of my many cousins has been preaching the virtues of the place for years.  The market is supposed to be good with many locally produced products.  I really must visit one day myself.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 10, 2021)

If you like game there is a game dealer left side of the square near the old alley. 
Used to be two rabbits or brace of pheasant for a fiver or a tenner if you want them dressed. 
(awaits for jokes about the dressed)


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 10, 2021)

izwozral said:


> If you like game there is a game dealer left side of the square near the old alley.
> Used to be two rabbits or brace of pheasant for a fiver or a tenner if you want them dressed.
> (awaits for jokes about the dressed)


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 12, 2021)

izwozral said:


> If you like game there is a game dealer left side of the square near the old alley.
> Used to be two rabbits or brace of pheasant for a fiver or a tenner if you want them dressed.
> (awaits for jokes about the dressed)


You got your joke about the dressed, you can always rely on Trev.   
Living in the Herefordshire countryside we're not used to the idea of paying for game. Phill walked the dogs one evening and came back with half a dozen eggs and 2 wild ducks that a local farmer had just shot (ducks not eggs).


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 12, 2021)

Val54 said:


> Shropshire County Council have a blanket no overnight camping policy on all their car parks which would include Ludlow, whether it would be policed in October ? Ludlow Smithfield car park caters for HGV's and coaches so that might be the best option if you decide to go for it.


Thank you for that. I did wonder whether to contact the council and now I know not to! I zoomed in on the sign and couldn't see anything about camping on the sign, or on the web site. Have I got the balls to argue that we wouldn't be camping? I'm not sure.

I'll have a look at Smithfield.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 10, 2021)

Sitting in MH in Smithfield Car park. Checked signs, no mention of no overnighting so having arrived later afternoon yesterday it's cost us £1.
Parked next to loos which were open at both 11pm and 7am.
Spaces by loos easily fit a 6.5m coach built. 
Quiet night.


----------



## TJBi (Oct 10, 2021)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Sitting in MH in Smithfield Car park. Checked signs, no mention of no overnighting so having arrived later afternoon yesterday it's cost us £1.
> Parked next to loos which were open at both 11pm and 7am.
> Spaces by loos easily fit a 6.5m coach built.
> Quiet night. View attachment 102662
> View attachment 102663View attachment 102664View attachment 102665View attachment 102662View attachment 102663View attachment 102664View attachment 102665


The sign states that a full list of contraventions for which a PCN may be issued is contained in the Off Street Traffic Regulation Order available from Shropshire Council offices in Shrewsbury. At https://www.shropshire.gov.uk/parking/general-parking-faqs/ it is stated that no overnight camping is allowed. It therefore comes down to the precise wording of the TRO and perhaps interpretation of the word "camping" if that term is used in the TRO (which I can't find online).


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 10, 2021)

TJBi said:


> The sign states that a full list of contraventions for which a PCN may be issued is contained in the Off Street Traffic Regulation Order available from Shropshire Council offices in Shrewsbury. At https://www.shropshire.gov.uk/parking/general-parking-faqs/ it is stated that no overnight camping is allowed. It therefore comes down to the precise wording of the TRO and perhaps interpretation of the word "camping" if that term is used in the TRO (which I can't find online).


I thought such things had to be clearly displayed???
If so, perhaps I'll email them thanking them, mention the £250+ I spent in under 24 hours and let them know it will never happen again.


----------

